# Holsclaw Trailer info



## SteveH (Oct 7, 2014)

I just finished cleaning and fixing up an old Holsclaw trailer. I haven't found any info in my searches. Just curious if someone out there may have some old literature as far as weight and capacities. My serial is 2F152, tilt type with 4 coil springs. Thanks . . .


----------



## bgeddes (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a Holsclaw, a '59 Model. I too have found very little info on them. It seems Holsclaw made good, albeit, pricey trailers, and they were not so popular. 

https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Holsclaw


----------



## SteveH (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for posting that link! Much more info than I had before. Mine resembles the 1962 W900 very much. Thanks again!


----------

